# Acnedren ( Black Lion Research )



## crackrbaby (May 1, 2012)

3 words.
 This Shit Works.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

^ True story


----------



## Tysdon (May 1, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the product clears up your acne on cycle right? I'm thinking about buying this if I get bad acne on cycle


----------



## Ezskanken (May 1, 2012)

How long 1 bottle last?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

*Acnedren* - 90 Ct- 500mgs each
Is the first safe acne supplement that works.
Research studies have shown that the active ingredients in *ACNEDREN safely and effectively reduce or eliminate acne*​


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> How long 1 bottle last?



I did 3 pills spaced out through the day.. so it lasted 30 days.  Just realized I'm out after today.. and just ordered 2 Formeron... damn it.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 1, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> How long 1 bottle last?



I took 3 pills an hour before I went to bed. I don't have acute acne, just the normal ones you get on back, shoulders etc.. It cleared everything but a few that weren't that bad.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Acnedren reduces the amount of oil produced.
It worked super good for me as well. 3x 1 cap daily and all the really troublesome acne dried up.
90% cleared.
Pretty cool.
THanks for the review!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 1, 2012)

I'm really prone to on cycle acne.. At about 5 weeks or so into my current cycle the acne has just started to creep up on my chest and back.. I've been running the Acnedren since the onset of the acne, its been just ~ 2 weeks @ 3 caps per day. At only 2 weeks my acne is GONE.. Now im thinking of backing down to 2 caps a day. 
 Good stuff guys!


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Awesome brother.
It makes me happy to know its working well for everyone else.


----------



## BFHammer (May 1, 2012)

I'm still good at a couple bottles of formeron and just noticed 4-5 acne spots from my trt.  Will 1 a day work for light acne?


----------



## juiceball44 (May 1, 2012)

might give this a try, randomly shit will pop up on back and shoulders


----------



## Spraynpray (May 1, 2012)

Hey Brundel did you notice any sun sensitivity like some skin care meds?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 1, 2012)

Orbit carries all these products.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was aware of that.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> I'm still good at a couple bottles of formeron and just noticed 4-5 acne spots from my trt.  Will 1 a day work for light acne?



Yah start out with 2 per day till your at like day 10 then you can drop to 1 per day most likely.
The more you take the drier youll get.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Spraynpray said:


> Hey Brundel did you notice any sun sensitivity like some skin care meds?



Nope it wont cause any of these effects.


----------



## brundel (May 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Orbit carries all these products.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was aware of that.



Thats right. Orbit carrys both of those products and has quick shipping.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 1, 2012)

brundel said:


> Acnedren reduces the amount of oil produced.
> It worked super good for me as well. 3x 1 cap daily and all the really troublesome acne dried up.
> 90% cleared.
> Pretty cool.
> THanks for the review!



Always wondered "how" it worked. Thanks for the info


----------



## oufinny (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the Orbit props guys!  Formeron is in stock now.


----------



## brundel (May 2, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Orbit carries all these products.  Just wanted to make sure everyone was aware of that.



Thanks bro


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 25, 2012)

I occasionally get some cystic acne on my back as well as a small amount of regular acne. Is Acnedren known to get rid of the cystic? Can it be taken on cycle?


----------



## brundel (May 25, 2012)

I also had cystic acne and yes it cleared it up.
Yes Acnedren is intended for use on cycle as well as off.
I have friends who use it for on cycle acne and friends whos kids use it to battle teen acne.
Works well for both


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 25, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the info brundel. Just put in my order with orbit


----------



## suprfast (May 25, 2012)

I need to hop on this and throw my potentially bunk mp accutane in the trash.  My eleven year old could probably use this too.  Gotta love safe non harsh stuff that works.


----------



## brundel (May 25, 2012)

I will personally guarantee Black Lion Research products will never be bunk.
If it says its in there....its in there.
Because we are a supp company and not a shady "research" chem site we adhere to certain manufacturing standards.
Our Raws are of high quality and our finished products work.

Acnedren works great for us as bodybuilders but again it works great for teens as well....

I wish I had this when I was a teen.


----------



## SoldierOfFortune (May 25, 2012)

I took accutane in high school and that shizz muffed me up. Toss it and keep your body safe


----------



## brundel (May 25, 2012)

Yah I have a couple friends who used it in HS as well and it fukked em up.
I remember one guys lips pussing and bleeding then they got infected and he had to go to the hospital.

Acnedren wont make your lips puss and bleed.
Thats gonna be our new marketing phrase.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 26, 2012)

Acnedren works great for me at 3 caps a day.  Usually I maintain with two a day.


----------



## keith1569 (May 26, 2012)

That's great to know.guys.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jwa (May 26, 2012)

might need to give this a try


----------



## brundel (May 26, 2012)

I think you should.
If you have acne, this is the solution.


----------



## jshel12 (May 27, 2012)

can this be run year round, I started about a month ago was just gonna run 3 a day throughout summer than stop, you think one a day after summer would be beneficial?


----------



## Goldenera (May 27, 2012)

Good to know gang !  My buddy and I are going to check out both Formeron and acnedren. Excited to address both of these issue with the cycle. 

That was my wife's biggest complaint with my last cycle....the acne. I didn't feel it was very bad either. 

I'll post up my buddy and mine experience with the products


----------



## brundel (May 27, 2012)

You can run it year round its perfectly safe.
Take as much as it takes to clear your acne up to 6 caps a day.

Im not sure if 1 caps is going to really help.


----------



## jshel12 (May 28, 2012)

oh, I didn't know you could run up to 6 caps a day its says 1 to 3 on bottle.  Gonna give that a try. thanks


----------



## brundel (May 28, 2012)

The safety rating on this product is very high.
You can eat ALOT of it.
6 caps is totally safe.


----------



## suprfast (May 28, 2012)

Recommended dose for an 11 yr old?  Thinking of getting some for myself and my kid.


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 2, 2012)

I bumped the dose to 6 and just finishing the first bottle so hopefully I'll be seeing something good soon.


----------



## cad500 (Jun 2, 2012)

This stuff worked so good i am afraid to come off on the 4th or 5th bottle cannot even remember.   But i do know my skin has not been this clear in forever.  Great product


----------



## suprfast (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty soon acnedren will be no different then taking your multi vitamin


----------



## brundel (Jun 2, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Recommended dose for an 11 yr old?  Thinking of getting some for myself and my kid.



Honestly, the product is so safe the 11 year old can use as much as is needed.
Start with 2-3 caps a day and see how well it works.

You can go up a couple caps if you need to. Teen acne can be pretty tough.
5-6 caps is TOTALLY SAFE. Even for a kid.


----------



## brundel (Jun 2, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Pretty soon acnedren will be no different then taking your multi vitamin



I take mine with my daily vits morn and night.


----------



## B Lucky (Jun 3, 2012)

I really need me some of this.....funds are just too low right now :'(


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like this stuff is the real deal. Who sells it?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 3, 2012)

Orbit(think its sold out) and TGB supplements where I just bought some


----------



## brundel (Jun 3, 2012)

Orbit
Tgb supps has some in stock.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm in touch with TG. 

I get fkd up painful acne on cycle. I'll be sure to review the product.


----------



## brundel (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome.
If its severe front load with 4-6 caps a day for a week then back off a bit.
4 caps a day makes me too dry on a hrt dose. Its perfect on cycle.
Everyones skin is different.


----------



## brundel (Jun 7, 2012)

I always love guys who run their mouths on the internet.
You insult people you dont know and Im sure you think your cool doing so but it merely shows your immaturity and ignorance.
Say what you want.
Dumbass is probably not the best term for me.
But hey...you know best right genius.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2012)

> (snip)



Gave you a warning although a ban was encouraged. Please refrain from this **** in the future.


----------



## brundel (Jun 7, 2012)

In addition, I know you were hoping for the Nobel Peace prize for your intelligent contribution but I got some news for you that everyone on earth already knows.
ALL supplements.....literally every one...you can purchase the ingredients for cheaper and manufacture yourself.
If this was not true nobody would sell supplements.
This is how supp companies make their money.
You can make a 90 cap 10mg per cap bottle of SD with a label for about 4$.
You see any 4$ superdrol bottles out there?
Why not?

But you know the answer dont you Einstein.


----------

